# My 2013 Halloween LOR Sequences.



## TheSSV (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have the following 16ch Halloween sequences that I would be MORE than will to share. 
They do include MP3's as I have modified them all to fit. 
I would expect that anyone wishing to get a copy would already own a LEGAL copy of the song. This is such a GREAT hobby. 
Last year was my 1st year doing LOR and a few people were gracious enough to share some sequences with me- now I am paying it forward. 
Plz feel free to email me direct with 2013 Sequences in the subject. [email protected]
Here is the list. 

Grim Ghost- Disney Haunted Mansion
The Fog- The main well known song
Adams Family Theme
Enter Sandman
Munsters theme
Boogie Man- Rob Zombie
Tales from the Crypt Theme
Ghost Busters
Sinners Inc- Rob Zombie
Halloween Theme
Time Warp- Song from Rocky Horror
Twilight Zone Theme
Thriller
2013 Halloween Ending I made. Includes Silver Shamrock commercial from Halloween 3 and Vincent Price Outtake from Thriller Ending. I modified the end laugh to make if more CREEPY. 

I am in the process of working on about 20 new songs and reworking a few of these for my new show. I will post them when I have finalized them. Happy Haunted Decorating.


----------

